# Not Part of LFRS



## MOOK (Aug 4, 2010)

Do the columns in the Building Frame Systems come under (pertain to) "the members not designated as part of the lateral-force resisting system" in ACI 21.11, page 336 ?

Thanks


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 4, 2010)

Mook,

That would only be true if you are not using those particular columns to resist lateral forces.


----------



## McEngr (Aug 4, 2010)

kevo_55 said:


> Mook,
> That would only be true if you are not using those particular columns to resist lateral forces.


A good example of that is when you have a pin-pin interior column supporting a mid-span of a moment frame.


----------



## MOOK (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks Guys for your answers,

Well, we are not supposed to use the columns in the building frame system to resist any seismic force, the shear walls should do that. So any column in the Building Frame System shall come under ACI 21.11

McEngr, you did not show up in the forum for long time, I hope everything going well with you.


----------



## McEngr (Aug 6, 2010)

MOOK said:


> Thanks Guys for your answers, Well, we are not supposed to use the columns in the building frame system to resist any seismic force, the shear walls should do that. So any column in the Building Frame System shall come under ACI 21.11
> 
> McEngr, you did not show up in the forum for long time, I hope everything going well with you.


Hi MOOK, I've been busy working. Too busy to study. I have a day job and a night job where I function as a principal of my own firm. If given the time to study, I could pass the SE III. I may just have to keep trying...


----------

